# My Lily's vet appointment..need prayer



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear SM family, please remember to keep my sweet Lily in your prayers. Her appointment is 8am tomorrow morning. She is still not digesting her food and is still losing weight. Please pray for wisdom for her vet and a positive outcome. I'm so worried. I will update you when we get back. Thank you for your support.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Will definitely keep sweet Lily in my prayers April. Keep us posted as soon as you know something.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, April ... I am so sorry hearing that Lily is still not digesting her food and is still losing weight. Of course, Lily and you will be in my prayers. I am thinking positive for you. Last year Snowball had some digestive problems and lost some weight ... but, now he is doing fine. So, hopefully, Lily,too, will be feeling back to normal soon! I will be checking in to see how the vet appointment goes tomorrow.

Love and Hugs to you and Lily. And, Rose, too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dearest April -- I'm sending you and Lilly lots of prayers, hugs and kisses.rayer: I'm glad your appointment is early or you'd be crawling up the walls after waiting so long. Praying that they figure out what's going on and it's an easy fix. :smootch: Be sure to take a pad and pen along with you so you can take along questions you have and also write down anything you might forget.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lily is, most certainly, in my prayers. So are you, my friend ~ :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

April i hope that you get all your answers to see why Lilly is loosing weight..I have to say i did see the pics of her poops and Baci has had that same type many times since putting him on the Dr Dodds Diet he also lost weight than slowly regained it back..I pray that its that simple for Lilly... i truly believe in the power of prayer and you will have many of us praying for great results xo


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am praying for sweet Lily


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, you know I will be holding you close in my thoughts and prayers as you go to the vet in the morning! Specifically I am praying for a proper diagnosis---that is really crucial and not to be taken for granted. God can give wisdom to your vet as your process together her symptoms. I think diagnosis is the key and it seems somewhat illusive so much of the time.
You are in God's hands, as is Lily---precious Lily. We will be right there with you in spirit so do check in ASAP. I am also praying it won't be EPI, although that would be fixable. 
I know you love your little tykes so much and you are in pain when they don't flourish.
Sending big hugs. S & K


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

We will be praying for Lily too. Poor baby has been going through this for a while now, hope the vet can figure out what is going on so that she can be better soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

April, you and Lily have been on my mind all weekend. Yes...praying for wisdom and discernment for you & your vet on Monday and clear answers. I even talked to Animal Essentials about Lily. It was in an email since the person I normally talk to was out of the office and won't be back in until later this week.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> April, you and Lily have been on my mind all weekend. Yes...praying for wisdom and discernment for you & your vet on Monday and clear answers. I even talked to Animal Essentials about Lily. It was in an email since the person I normally talk to was out of the office and won't be back in until later this week.


 

Thanks, Crystal.
She is on the Animal Essentials digestive enzymes & probiotics. I mix it in with each of her 3 meals. Unfortunately, it is not helping. :huh:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers to sweet Lily.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying so very hard!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Lily tomorrow. I hope she is feeling better soon, she is such a sweet little thing.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for sweet Lily. You know Kelsey was especially smitten by her and sends lots of loves & noselicks.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I may be wrong here but IF Lily has EPI I do believe she will need enzymes prescribed by a vet---the other ones are not strong enough for EPI---only for normal digestive systems. I have Kitzel on the ones from AE & he tolerates them well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for you both!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

{{{{Lily}}} We are sending you our healing hugs for a quick recovery! Keep us posted.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Thanks, Crystal.
> She is on the Animal Essentials digestive enzymes & probiotics. I mix it in with each of her 3 meals. Unfortunately, it is not helping. :huh:


From my understanding, it really depends on the severity of the PI. If Lily truly has this and it's fairly severe, then yes, she will need prescription strength enzymes which are an animal based pancreatic enzyme. AE said that their enzymes have proven very beneficial for less severe cases but were the ones who told me for severe cases, the prescription strength will be needed.

There isn't much time now until your appt but try letting the digestive enzymes soak in the food for 10 minutes prior to feeding.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> April, I may be wrong here but IF Lily has EPI I do believe she will need enzymes prescribed by a vet---the other ones are not strong enough for EPI---only for normal digestive systems. I have Kitzel on the ones from AE & he tolerates them well.


If Lily has EPI she will need enzymes from her vet. Ellie was on Viokase, it made her food mushy but her poop looked awsome:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

elly said:


> If Lily has EPI she will need enzymes from her vet. Ellie was on Viokase, it made her food mushy but her poop looked awsome:thumbsup:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
This is truly an SM kind of discussion! :aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lily will definitely be in my prayers. Hopefully her digestive issues will be something that is easily managed, or better yet, curable. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lily has been in my thoughts for some time now, and I will continue to hold her in loving healing thoughts...and you as well, April. I do sincerely believe that you will find that it is not so serious...until then love and prayer to all three of you...oh and your DH as well.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear sweet friend...I am praying really hard that Miss Lily will be fine. Maybe she has a virus? I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. Remember to write down questions and notes for the doctor. God bless you.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Will be keeping Lilly in my prayers. Please give her a kiss from us.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll be thinking of little Lily tomorrow, April. YOu are both in my prayers. Keep us updated.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Saying prayers this AM for your little Lily that the cause of her problems can be found and that it can be an easy fix for her! Will be checking back for your update.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

April, I hope there's nothing serious wrong with Lilly and I'll say a prayer for her. And I have to confess......I didn't look at your thread with a picture that you warned us about.....I just took your word for it...:blush: :blush::blush: 

I didn't realize she was losing weight....that's scary!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thinking about the two of you and hoping that things will go well at the vet's office.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April, you must be wrapping up Lily's vet visit right about now...thinking of you and praying that the doctor was able to give you some good answers about Lily's tummy issues. Hopefully it's something that can be easily treated and she'll be back to normal in no time!! Waiting to hear how it went!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*We're back....update*

Lily is down to 3.8 pounds. She has lost 8 ozs. That's a lot for a 4 pound dog. :smcry:They had to draw a good bit of blood. My vet is doing a complete chem panel. I should have results either late this afternoon or early in the morning on that. Also, based on Lily's symptoms, she is leaning toward EPI. They drew blood for that and it will be sent to Texas A & M because we will get results faster. Even so, it may be a week before these results come back. I just hope it is not her liver. I'm not seeing any symptoms for that at all. She has not had any vomiting or nausea and she is alert and is showing no signs of illness other than the weight loss and not digesting her food. But, she is hungry! My vet is amazing. She is very familiar with EPI and knew just what to do. Praise the Lord for that. She said I am doing everything right and have done a great job with Lily. Until all the test results are in, she wants me to keep her on the chicken and rice but instead of feeding her 3X a day, to feed her 4X. I will let everyone know her chem panel results when I get them. Your support and encouragement really help. Thank you.:crying:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - so glad that your doctor is very thorough and you have a lot of trust in her. That makes a huge difference. Just in case it is EPI I'm glad she's familiar with it...don't know how many vets really are. You must be so glad that you got the visit in and I know you're anxious for the results but you should have them soon. Still praying for Lily and that this is easily fixed hopefully with diet or diet and meds. Try to relax though I know it's hard .:smootch:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So now the waiting game.......that is so hard. I hope and pray for your Lilly and the outcome.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart and prayers are always with you, April. Hang in there sweetie, you're doing great!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxooxoxoox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, Texas A & M are good & will be able to tell you if it is EPI. We are all here praying for the best possible outcome! PTL for your vet! Lily seems to be in the best of hands all around! We will be waiting w/you & praying!
Sending huge hugs & Kitzi sends love to Lily.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So now we wait. Waiting is just the worst. Please know we are here...waiting with you. Hang in there.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying for you and sweet Lily, April.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Keeping your sweet Lily in my thoughts!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- thanks so much for the update. 8 ozs is a lot on a 4 lb fluff. Secret weighed 3.8 lbs when we did her dental in April and she's now up to 4. I can really tell the difference. Now, I know that non-Maltese people will laugh at that. I mean, how much difference does 8 oz really make, they will ask -- but we know that it makes a heck of a lot of difference on such a little one.

I am continuing to pay for you and sweet little Lily. I hope that they find something that can EASILY be taken care of.

Will be watching for the chem panel update. Hugs to you and kisses and nose licks to Miss Lily.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

April, how's beautiful Rose doing throughout everything?
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

April, thinking of you and Lily....I hope it's nothing serious and something that could be corrected easily. Rocky sends Lily kisses!!!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Lilly's blood work will give you the answers you need, and her condition is something that is easily managed.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Lily...hope all goes well.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of you and Lily...praying for good news.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Your vet sounds wonderful. Here's hoping for good results.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll keep saying prayers for Lilly.....and for you to have patience waiting for the results!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

April, I'm so sorry to read that Lilly is having problems. I hate waiting so I hope you get the results right away and they're good results! Something easy to take care of.
We'll be thinking about you both and looking for an update.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

KAG said:


> April, how's beautiful Rose doing throughout everything?
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


Kerry, thanks for asking about Rose. She's doing great and working hard on her diva routine.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I was hoping to get chem panel results late this afternoon but nothing yet. All of you are so sweet. I so appreciate your posts.:wub::wub: Good night, dear friends.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sleep well...and keep the faith. :grouphug:



aprilb said:


> I was hoping to get chem panel results late this afternoon but nothing yet. All of you are so sweet. I so appreciate your posts.:wub::wub: Good night, dear friends.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Some good news...*

I just got back from my vet's office. I never heard back from her,:smpullhair: so I called and got no answer which was very odd.:smmadder: So, I drove back over and I'm glad I did. A construction crew knocked out their phone lines.:angry: Lily's chem panel came back perfect. Praise the Lord! Liver, kidneys, everything all within the normal range. This is a relief, for sure. However, she is still losing weight and passing undigested food. The EPI tests won't be back until Friday at the earliest and could be even Monday or Tuesday. Dr. Jean put Lily on Metronidazole twice a day to help calm things down and she wants me to feed her scrambled eggs. The vet also said "she is presenting symptoms of EPI" but that she has never seen this in such a small dog. She would have suspected a liver issue. Please pray that the meds will help Lily and that the GI function test results will be in ASAP.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> I just got back from my vet's office. I never heard back from her,:smpullhair: so I called and got no answer which was very odd.:smmadder: So, I drove back over and I'm glad I did. A construction crew knocked out their phone lines.:angry: Lily's chem panel came back perfect. Praise the Lord! Liver, kidneys, everything all within the normal range. This is a relief, for sure. However, she is still losing weight and passing undigested food. The EPI tests won't be back until Friday at the earliest and could be even Monday or Tuesday. Dr. Jean put Lily on Metronidazole twice a day to help calm things down and she wants me to feed her scrambled eggs. The vet also said "she is presenting symptoms of EPI" but that she has never seen this in such a small dog. She would have suspected a liver issue. Please pray that the meds will help Lily and that the GI function test results will be in ASAP.


Good news on the chem panel. I was worried it was her liver. Does her poo look different? Ellie's was large and looked fluffy.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

April......I am praying for your girl. 
So glad to hear the chem panel was good. That is very encouraging and must put your mind a bit at ease. Good thinking to drive over to get the results.
Hoping all the tests bring good news.

Jenna


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay for the chem panel!!! Still praying Lily's problem, whatever it is, will be easily corrected. Kiss that wittle Wiwy and Wose for me!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

elly said:


> Good news on the chem panel. I was worried it was her liver. Does her poo look different? Ellie's was large and looked fluffy.


 It is not normal. Either it is big and puffy with undigested food, or like a "cowpie" with undigested food and kind of gelatinous. It is so weird.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

April that is such a good report...I'm hoping for the best for your little Lily girl. You must be so relieved, but still wanting to know the answers. I will continue to pray for her!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> It is not normal. Either it is big and puffy with undigested food, or like a "cowpie" with undigested food and kind of gelatinous. It is so weird.


I have a feeling it is EPI, if it is she will do really well on Viokase. Have your vet shop around for a good price. My vet ordered it and it was shipped to my house. I can find out the company if you would like from my Texas vet.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I feel dumb, but what is EPI?


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

aprilb said:


> I just got back from my vet's office. I never heard back from her,:smpullhair: so I called and got no answer which was very odd.:smmadder: So, I drove back over and I'm glad I did. A construction crew knocked out their phone lines.:angry: Lily's chem panel came back perfect. Praise the Lord! Liver, kidneys, everything all within the normal range. This is a relief, for sure. However, she is still losing weight and passing undigested food. The EPI tests won't be back until Friday at the earliest and could be even Monday or Tuesday. Dr. Jean put Lily on Metronidazole twice a day to help calm things down and she wants me to feed her scrambled eggs. The vet also said "she is presenting symptoms of EPI" but that she has never seen this in such a small dog. She would have suspected a liver issue. Please pray that the meds will help Lily and that the GI function test results will be in ASAP.


That's encouraging news. Thinking of you and Lily...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

They did a chem panel and not a CBC? Did they do a BAT? 

I got to talk to my 'go to' person at Animal Essentials today...she's finally back in the office. Until you have an actual diagnosis and the prescription enzymes, and since you've already got their probiotics w/digestive enzymes, she's suggesting to give double the dosage for her size and let it soak in her food for a good 10 minutes before giving it to her. She's hoping that will help a little until you can get the prescription enzymes if she has EPI. Trying to remember...you're already breaking her daily food up into 4 tiny meals a day, correct?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

elly said:


> I have a feeling it is EPI, if it is she will do really well on Viokase. Have your vet shop around for a good price. My vet ordered it and it was shipped to my house. I can find out the company if you would like from my Texas vet.


Thanks, Cathy. Actually, I learned there are quite a few companies who make the pancreatic enzymes comparable to Viokase and prices are a little more reasonable. I can order it online. Once your Elly was diagnosed, did she live a long time and have good quality of life?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> They did a chem panel and not a CBC? Did they do a BAT? Yes, those tests were done. Everything is normal.
> 
> I got to talk to my 'go to' person at Animal Essentials today...she's finally back in the office. Until you have an actual diagnosis and the prescription enzymes, and since you've already got their probiotics w/digestive enzymes, she's suggesting to give double the dosage for her size and let it soak in her food for a good 10 minutes before giving it to her. She's hoping that will help a little until you can get the prescription enzymes if she has EPI. Trying to remember...you're already breaking her daily food up ignto 4 tiny meals a day, correct?


Thanks, Crystal. I will try this. She is eating 4X per day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So, so happy the tests were all normal April. I will still pray for a good diagnosis and for peace for you for next week. I know God is keeping you! Hugs.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Thanks, Cathy. Actually, I learned there are quite a few companies who make the pancreatic enzymes comparable to Viokase and prices are a little more reasonable. I can order it online. Once your Elly was diagnosed, did she live a long time and have good quality of life?


Please be careful if you order it online. I had to get it through my vet. He did get the cost down for me but I can't remember the name of the company but I will find out for you. Ellie was a very sick girl, she had liver disease. She did really well on Viokase, she gained weight the first week. The EPI did not take her life it was her liver. She was just 5:smcry:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well that is a relief. Whew!! hopefully it is something that will sort itself out. Let's hope it isn't EPI


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I feel dumb, but what is EPI?


Exocrine pancreatic insufficiency. EPI in Dogs


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Dear Miss Lily, dis is Kelsey I gibbed you nose kisses at HHead. I gwad to hear you wab tests are good. Maybe now you get fwuffy wike all dem other dogs here, well, 'cept for me. Ha-ha. Wub Kelsey


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

elly said:


> Please be careful if you order it online. I had to get it through my vet. He did get the cost down for me but I can't remember the name of the company but I will find out for you. Ellie was a very sick girl, she had liver disease. She did really well on Viokase, she gained weight the first week. The EPI did not take her life it was her liver. She was just 5:smcry:


I'm sorry about Ellie. I lost a Malt to liver disease, too. I'll be careful about what I get and where.. initially I will get some from my vet. I'm not seeing any liver-related symptoms. She is alert, very hungry, and really skinny. She has never had any vomiting or loss of appetite.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

elly said:


> Please be careful if you order it online. I had to get it through my vet. He did get the cost down for me but I can't remember the name of the company but I will find out for you. Ellie was a very sick girl, she had liver disease. She did really well on Viokase, she gained weight the first week. The EPI did not take her life it was her liver. She was just 5:smcry:


I agree. I know you will be careful but even Animal Essentials said there is only one company that makes the actual pharmacy grade one and it is the one that is needed for severe cases. It's horribly expensive. That's why if it's not a severe case, they have been able to help others by upping the dosage on theirs. You want to make sure she gets some in each of her 4 meals.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so glad Lilly got good results from her test, now to get the other results to start her on a program. Sending her prayers and love. She is a darling little baby and we want her feeling better real soon!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - just saw that you went to the vet again today. Can't believe the phones were down. :smpullhair:Why isn't anything easy? So glad all those test results came back normal. Anxious for the EPI one to come back. Sending prayers that darling Lily will be okay. I'm so glad that she seems to be acting fine despite her weight loss.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentleyb sends kisses to lilly. hoping for the best.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thanks, Crystal. I will try this. She is eating 4X per day.


 
Crystal-I was wrong about the BAT. This is being done at Texas A&M. We don't have those results yet. TAMU is doing a complete GI Function test which includes BAT, the EPI tests, and several others.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for your prayers and encouragement. The medicine seems to be helping Lily. She got spunky last night with Rose and tried to take away her favorite toy:HistericalSmiley: and then pulled Rosie's tail.:HistericalSmiley:That's my girl.:wub: However looking at Lily, she looks like one of those neglected/abused animals you might see on the show "Animal Cops". She is just a skeleton with hair. :crying: I hate all this waiting!:smilie_tischkante: I hope we can find out what is wrong with her soon so we can get her well and fattened up.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi April, I just want to let you know that I am holding Lily in my heart and hoping for her to be well soon. I think of her every time I look at my beautiful little girl. (You didn't wish for a 31/2 pound Malt, did you? Have to be very careful and re-think before you blow the candles out.)


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

April, Gracie and Ella send Lily puppy kisses. So sorry you're having to deal with this with poor Lily. I've never heard of EPI. Amazing the things I learn about because of this wonderful group of people. Praying the medicine will help Lily gain weight and feel fabulous.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

April, sending you hugs during this stressful time.
It sounds like they are starting to get to the bottom of what Lily's ailment is.
I read the link you provided. 
I pray she will regain her strength and spunky self. :hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting:
Kitzel & I are just sitting here beside you waiting for the results---praying they will come today instead of early next week! Sending loving Kitzel licks!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Still praying April....sending you and Lily our love too.
Dianne and Rocky xoxo


----------

